# Misc Fishies, 3/1



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Gymnophagus balzani pair:


















L114:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that last one


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

omg i love those fish


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

how much did you get the L114 for?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> how much did you get the L114 for?


 I paid $30 when it was about 1/3 of the size...


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I've been searching for one of those scarlets. Where did you pick it up at?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Kory said:


> I've been searching for one of those scarlets. Where did you pick it up at?


 That's not a Scarlet...the common name is Flame Cactus or Leopard Cactus...


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

crazy pleco!!!
i would love to have all the plecos in the world!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i have 2 of those plecos... draco, how slow is yours growing? i have had mine for a year and they only grown 1-2 inches.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I've had it for about a year and it was 1.5" when I got it. Now it's about 4" (not including tail).


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

cool really nice colors


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice ..very nice..


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

i like the pleco, i don't know what it is about those little f'ers but i love watching mine grow... plus they grow Massive sometimes!!!


----------

